# [Oblivion] Claymore Vs Longsword + Shield



## Vanchatron

Which would you say is best overall?

By the way, I'm a Warrior class Orc.


HK


----------



## pharoah

well that depends either way has advantages,and disadvantages.longsword+shield gives higher armor rating.where as the claymore gives higher damage.so what i did was experiment a bit to see what i liked better.right now i am useing magic,and a bow.

edit:you can also hotkey items so you can switch back and forth quickly.


----------



## Vanchatron

OK well let's say I wanted a weapon that could do the maximum amount of damage, would a Battleaxe be better than a Claymore?


HK


----------



## pharoah

ok in the screenshot ive included.the line ive circled tells you the amount of physical damage the weapon does,but you also need to factor in any enchantments it has.that will determine the amount of total damge the weapon does per strike.


----------



## Vanchatron

Thanks A lot ray: 


HK


----------



## pharoah

no problem you are welcome


----------



## gamerman0203

Whoa whoa whoa pharoah, back the Oblivion train up..... :laugh:

$199,853,200 Septims?!?!?!?!?! How the heck?!


----------



## pharoah

i added all that money for one reason.i got a mod that adds some really durable armor,and it takes like 1000 clicks and many hammers to repair,or crazy money at the shops to repair.


----------



## Vanchatron

pharoah said:


> i added all that money for one reason.i got a mod that adds some really durable armor,and it takes like 1000 clicks and many hammers to repair,or crazy money at the shops to repair.


So it's NOT durable?


HK


----------



## pharoah

actually yes it is it takes forever for that armors health to go down


----------



## Vanchatron

What armour is it?


HK


----------



## pharoah

moded imperial dragon armor


----------



## Vanchatron

Just wondering... Does Oblivion really get THAT hard that you need to start getting extremely hard armour? What advantage has that armour given you really, apart from let's say not being able to die EVER lol.


HK


----------



## pharoah

actually i stopped using it due to the fact it did unbalance the game quite a bit.not only was it very durable it also had crazy enchantments on it.i do still wear the boots,and gauntlets.the rest of it is in a chest in one of my houses.


----------



## gamerman0203

I was wondering how you got that much! I'm level 14 or something like that and own the anvil house and I only have $15K or so... I haven't played in a while but I'm getting back into it pretty heavy.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I'm level 31 at the moment, and have 1.3 million septims - all legitimately earned. At the higher levels, the loot from Oblivion Gates becomes worth a lot more - especially if you can manage to carry all 2000+ weight out!

@ Vanchatron: regarding your original question, I prefer to go with a sword and shield, but it doesn't really matter. You can still block with a claymore, so I guess you've just got to decide what you prefer.


----------



## Tiber Septim

'Claymore'....'Longsword + Shield'.... Pfft.  
Everybody knows a semi-naked Nord with Hand-to-Hand completely owns anybody with a full set of Daedric armor and a Daedric claymore, even if they are fully enchanted.

Nothing beats a pub brawl. :grin:


----------



## gamerman0203

I prefer to let the towns-people do all my fighting! lol! I was in Bruma and entered a guild (don't want to give too many spoilers) to find some unsavory enemies. So one by one I led them outside and had the guards and towns people take care of them for me. :laugh:


----------



## Cellus

I went sword and board (Daedric Longsword and Shield) and, after maxing out Block, found it to be indispensable. Counter-attacking a block with a shield bash followed by a powered swing is invaluable. The only time I'd ever use a two-hander would be when I was fighting a nasty opponent with a two-hander and destroyed their weapon via an "equipment sundering" enchanted claymore I picked up from an earlier quest. I find myself to be nigh-invulnerable when facing any melee or ranged opponent, with the exception of a caster in which I would try to charge or snipe/dodge with a bow.


----------



## 40sondacurb

I like the fast swing of the short sword, but I haven't found a deadric one without an enchantment.

I never block, don't have the patience.


----------

